# Welche Genre hasst ihr am Meisten?



## PEG96 (18. Februar 2011)

Hi, welchen musikstil hasst ihr am meisten?
Ich mag sehr viel rap überhaupt nicht


----------



## MasterFreak (18. Februar 2011)

ich mag Folks musik und sonst quatsch nich


----------



## Gast XXXX (18. Februar 2011)

Volkstümliche Musik a la Musikatelstadel und Konsorten!


----------



## PEG96 (18. Februar 2011)

stimmt hätte ich fasst vergessen, musikkatelstadel und so hasse ich abgrundtief. Manches übel vergisst man ja zum glück schnell.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (18. Februar 2011)

Ja so was in Richtung Mutantenstadl oder Heinz Schenk und der Bämbel des Todes ist nix für mich, sowie Rap da gehen die Fußnägel hoch. Auch diese Besoffski - Schlager mag ich nicht a la Ballermann


----------



## Kaktus (18. Februar 2011)

Rap, Hipp Hopp, Schlager, Techno  Geht gar nicht. Da bekomme ich Agressionen und Kopfschmerzen wenn ich das länger als ne halbe Stunde ertragen muss.


----------



## watercooled (18. Februar 2011)

Ich mag eig. Alles.

Außer bei den Kadtelruter Krieg ich Kopfweh!!!


----------



## ghostadmin (18. Februar 2011)

Kaktus schrieb:


> Rap, Hipp Hopp, Schlager, Techno  Geht gar nicht. Da bekomme ich Agressionen und Kopfschmerzen wenn ich das länger als ne halbe Stunde ertragen muss.



Dem muss ich nichts mehr hinzufügen.


----------



## Lan_Party (18. Februar 2011)

Hmm schwer eig. höre ich alles außer Schlager


----------



## iceman650 (18. Februar 2011)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Ja so was in Richtung Mutantenstadl oder Heinz Schenk und der Bämbel des Todes ist nix für mich, sowie Rap da gehen die Fußnägel hoch. Auch diese Besoffski - Schlager mag ich nicht a la Ballermann


Bembel is nice, ja? 
Aber nur als Getränk 

Aber stimmt schon, abgesehen von Schlagern kann ich mir echt alles anhören.


Mfg, ice


----------



## rabe08 (19. Februar 2011)

Meine Hassmusik ist "Weltmusik". Irgendwelche Elemente aus verschiedenen Kulturen zusammenmixen, dazu noch einen Sinti oder Roma (gegen die habe ich nichts ), der die Klarinette dazu quält und fertig ist nackte Grauen...


----------



## byte1981 (19. Februar 2011)

Alles was in Richtung Volksmusik und Schlager geht. Muss ich mir echt nicht anhören.


----------



## Lan_Party (19. Februar 2011)

Dazu kann ich noch sagen Money Boy! Denn kennt glaube ich schon jeder. So schlecht kann man einfach nicht sein aber er ist ein ohrwurm. Dreh denn swag auf..


----------



## troppa (19. Februar 2011)

Hör eigentlich alles.
Nur bei Volkstümlicher Musik krieg ich echt Ohrenkrebs und Kotzanfälle.


----------



## 2nichtgut (19. Februar 2011)

PEG96 schrieb:


> Hi, welchen musikstil hasst ihr am meisten?
> Ich mag sehr viel rap überhaupt nicht


Setz ma im zweiten Satz n Komma, sonst klingts komisch.


----------



## Lan_Party (19. Februar 2011)

2nichtgut schrieb:
			
		

> Setz ma im zweiten Satz n Komma, sonst klingts komisch.



Dachte ich mir auch gerade.  Das hört sich an als ob man gerade aus einer Party kommt.


----------



## iceman650 (19. Februar 2011)

Mach mal bitte einen Vorschlag wo er da ein Komma setzen sollte? 
Das ist ein einziger Satzteil, von daher wäre (wenn ich jetzt nicht komplett doof geworden bin ) ein Komma sinnlos.
Also er wollte ja einfach nur sagen, dass er den meisten Rap nicht mag. Und da hat er nun einfach geschrieben, dass er sehr viel Rap überhaupt nicht mag. Ich verstehe ehrlich gesagt das Problem nicht.^^

Mfg, ice


----------



## Lan_Party (19. Februar 2011)

iceman650 schrieb:
			
		

> Mach mal bitte einen Vorschlag wo er da ein Komma setzen sollte?
> Das ist ein einziger Satzteil, von daher wäre (wenn ich jetzt nicht komplett doof geworden bin ) ein Komma sinnlos.
> Also er wollte ja einfach nur sagen, dass er den meisten Rap nicht mag. Und da hat er nun einfach geschrieben, dass er sehr viel Rap überhaupt nicht mag. Ich verstehe ehrlich gesagt das Problem nicht.^^
> 
> Mfg, ice



Also ich habe es so verstanden das er sehr viel mag aber Rap überhaupt nicht. Er sollte es besser formulieren damit keine Missverständnisse auftreten.


----------



## PEG96 (20. Februar 2011)

Ich mag sehr viel meinte ich.
Und das ich sehr viel rap nicht mag, die eingeschobenen bei lp mag ich z.B.


----------



## Ahab (20. Februar 2011)

Alles außer Schlager und Volksmusik. Das Silbereisen und allet watt "Spatzen" im zweiten Namen trägt...  Ganz bitter, und das Mumienwackeln dazu immer


----------



## crah (20. Februar 2011)

gangsta rap, volksmusik, elektro

mfg crah


----------



## lu89 (21. Februar 2011)

Flori, Kastelruter Spatzen, die Zillertaler u.s.w.


----------



## DarthLAX (21. Februar 2011)

ui - ok mal ich:

schlager
volksmusik aller art (vor allem die typische bayerische bierzelt musik  *kotz*)
metal (aber auch nich alles) - vor allem death metal und solche scherze
rap (wiederrum nicht alles)
trance (elektro gedudel ...*würg*)

mfg LAX


----------



## troppa (22. Februar 2011)

Diese Best of Lounge-Fahrstuhl-Gedöns-Musik in meinem Lieblingscafé von dem man sowieso meist nur die Bässe hört, weil sich alle Leute unterhalten.


----------



## alm0st (23. Februar 2011)

Schlager und dieser ganze Lady Gaga Chart Retorten Scheiss Dreck...


----------



## Rinkadink (23. Februar 2011)

schon immer schlecht war und wird immer sein: belanglose karstadt-techno plastikmusik, wie sie auf sämtlichen future trance, tunnel trance oder dream dance samplern zu finden sind. dasselbe gilt für sämtliche konsorten für diese billige dorftechnosparte ala hardstyle, jumpstyle und hands up. wirklich schade, dass sich diese popmusik so in teilen der jüngeren generation so etabliert hat und ich selbst hier in einer so großen stadt immernoch diese kaputten menschen mit irgenwelchen billigen ufo-benzel-plastikhosen mit ihren neopren-amok shirts mit kitschigen tribals sehen muss, nur weil diese menschen niemals ihren auf 20 cm beschränken horizont für die kunst der elektronischen musik erweitert haben. wenn dann leute sagen, dass sie kein techno mögen, aber bisher nur solche akustischen exkremente wie bereits erwähnt, gehört haben, kann ich diese aussage gut verstehen.


----------



## Westfale_09 (23. Februar 2011)

Schlager, Rap und Punk


----------



## Namaker (24. Februar 2011)

Keine, ich kann mir alles anhören.


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (24. Februar 2011)

Namaker schrieb:


> Keine, ich kann mir alles anhören.


 
Das kann ich auch


----------



## Zockkind (25. Februar 2011)

Der ganze Mainstream shit .

mfg


----------



## Deimos (2. März 2011)

@Rinkadink: nimms mir nicht übel, aber zu deiner Aufzählung würd ich die Musik deines Nicks auch dazunehmen  Ab und zu ganz toll, aber nach 10 Minuten (oder schlimmer: bei Nüchternheit) nervts mich nur noch. Genauso wie so ziemlich jede andere elektronische Musik (Trance, Techno, Goa...). Leider bin ich dem - Freundin und Kollege sei dank - doch recht oft ausgeliefert 

Schlimmer ist nur noch RnB und Hip Hop.

Grüsse,
Deimos


----------



## Bier (2. März 2011)

Schlager uznd Metal geht gar meiner Meinung nach gar nicht.


----------



## hydro (8. März 2011)

> Schlager uznd Metal geht gar meiner Meinung nach gar nicht.


/sign

Wobei Schlager im Sommer im Auto auf Pegelanschlag fetzt^^


----------



## Infin1ty (8. März 2011)

Ich hasse eigentlich kein Genre, aber Schlager mag ich einfach nicht 
Hassen ist das falsche Wort finde ich.

Wer sagt, dass er ein Genre hasst hat sich nur noch nie damit beschäftigt 
Und Streitereien um Musikgenres sind einfach nur arm.

Je nach Stimmung kann man sich eigentlich alles anhören.


----------



## redBull87 (9. März 2011)

Sämtlichen Metal


----------



## Memphys (13. März 2011)

Volksmusik (nicht zu verwechseln mit Folk)
HipHop
Techno (den besten Bass gibts bei Kopf->Tischplatte )


----------



## (AUT)Jazzman (13. März 2011)

Memphys,das unterschreib ich dir 1000-mal...


----------



## Jack ONeill (13. März 2011)

einzig was ich nicht brauch sind Schlager, um das zu hören muß ich immer erst viel trinken (z.b.whiskey) sonst geht das nicht


----------



## Rinkadink (16. März 2011)

Deimos schrieb:


> @Rinkadink: nimms mir nicht übel, aber zu deiner Aufzählung würd ich die Musik deines Nicks auch dazunehmen  Ab und zu ganz toll, aber nach 10 Minuten (oder schlimmer: bei Nüchternheit) nervts mich nur noch. Genauso wie so ziemlich jede andere elektronische Musik (Trance, Techno, Goa...). Leider bin ich dem - Freundin und Kollege sei dank - doch recht oft ausgeliefert
> 
> Schlimmer ist nur noch RnB und Hip Hop.
> 
> ...



tja so ist das! entweder man fühlt diese musik oder halt nicht! steiten brauch man sich darüber nicht. ich liebe einfach den vibe dieser musik, was aber auch an der atmosphäre, den leuten und den drogen liegt! jedem das seine. jedoch soll man sich äüßerungen gegenüber der elektronsichen tanzmusik zurückhalten, wenn man techno mit dem überflüssigen müll auf irgendwelcher popmusik auf diesen future trance oder dream dance vergleicht. da sind zig dimensionen zwischen dem techno, den ich meine und irgedwelchem billigen plastiktrance, der auf dorfdiscos gespielt wird!


----------



## KOF328 (16. März 2011)

Ich bin eigentlich offen für alles und Höre die verschiedensten genres. 

PS: ich bin die Generation die mit Rap "großgeworden" ist und höre Rap auch zum Großteil. Möchte den "hassern" nahelegen, ein ganzes genre nicht auf irgendwelche Stereotypen zu reduzieren("ich f**** deine m..", etc. ), der großteil wird auch nicht sagen "Scheiss Metaler" oder sowas in die richtung. (Wenns einfach Geschmack geht ist das natürlich ne andere Kiste)

PPS: Lady Gaga aber ist so digital missgestalten, dass das wirklich über die grenzen des Geschmacks geht darüber sind sich die meisten einig...
MfG


----------



## Jeremy (18. März 2011)

Volksmusik und Hardrock


----------



## Shizophrenic (21. März 2011)

ein gescheiter man sagte mal "No one Music Style is better than the other, it´s all Music" :Carl Cox
und genau das trifft auch auf der worse´r ebene für mich zu


----------



## Rinkadink (24. März 2011)

carl cox is ma man = )


----------



## m-o-m-o (28. März 2011)

Wie nennt man nochmal die Realitätsentzugmucke für Senioren, die regelmäßig auf den ÖR-Sendern läuft? Achja: Volksmusik und Schlager


----------



## Entelodon (28. März 2011)

volksmusik, schlager, RnB, techno, hc und  CHRISTENROCK!!! 

sex, drugs and rock n roll!!!!!


----------



## KampfKeks_ (3. Oktober 2011)

Death Metal, und bayrische Volks Musik


----------



## Uziflator (3. Oktober 2011)

Volksmusik, Schlager, Techno, Hiphop.


----------



## LiquidCenTi (5. Oktober 2011)

Volksmusik, Musik aus dem Englisch Unterricht


----------



## Rinkadink (5. Oktober 2011)

irgendwie traurig, wieviele leute hier über so viel verschiedene musikstile urteilen, welche sie noch nie in ihrem leben gehört haben.


----------



## LiquidCenTi (5. Oktober 2011)

Also ich hab Volksmusik schon gehört wenn du das meinst.


----------



## Supeq (6. Oktober 2011)

Rock, Metall, Schlager und Voksmusik geht garnicht !


----------



## pibels94 (6. Oktober 2011)

Deutscher Gangsterrap (Farid Bang und Co.) sowie emocore Rumgeheule...


----------



## Pvt. Krabby (6. Oktober 2011)

ich kann im allgemeinen mit musik nichts anfangen, bei der ich den text nichtmal annähernd erahnen kann.
darunter fallen dann z.B. death metal und schranz, wobei letzteres meist nichtmal einen text hat.


----------



## Micha77 (6. Oktober 2011)

Schlager
Ballermann
Top 30 ******* ala David Guetta,Katy Perry usw.
Farid Bang,Kollegah,Fard,Bushido,Vanilla Ice,Mooneyboy

Also so ziemlich alles was meine Mitschüler hören


----------



## Star_KillA (6. Oktober 2011)

Alles außer harddance


----------



## pibels94 (6. Oktober 2011)

Star_KillA schrieb:


> Alles außer harddance



wird man da nicht bekloppt wenn man nur das gleiche hört?


----------



## Star_KillA (6. Oktober 2011)

Ist es ja nicht


----------



## pibels94 (6. Oktober 2011)

Star_KillA schrieb:


> Ist es ja nicht



naja, also allzu viel Unterschied ist da aber nicht, bei Hardstyle zb (gehört dóch auch dazu oder?) hat man fast immer die gleichen bpm, nicht das es schlecht wäre..aber nur sowas hören? neeee


----------



## AeroX (6. Oktober 2011)

Hassen ist villt das falsche Wort, aber Metal aller Art und die meiste Rockmusik hör ich neben Schlager & schlechte Remixe sehr sehr ungern.


----------



## PsychoQeeny (6. Oktober 2011)

HuHu blabla Mutter Bla und ich Bla euch alle .... an diesen Rap müll komm ich überhaupt nicht ran . Und Schranz würde ich auch nichtmal auf Eertragen


----------



## Infin1ty (6. Oktober 2011)

Ich komm auf Moneyboy absolut nicht klar  Also schlechten Deutschrap. Es gibt auch guten.
Ansonsten übertriebener Hard Electro. Noize Generation zum Beispiel.


----------



## OctoCore (6. Oktober 2011)

Möchte-gern-harter deutscher Gangsta-Rap. Die Jungs würde ich zu gern in einen Sack stecken und dann im entsprechenden Viertel einer amerikanischen Großstadt wieder auswildern. Mal sehen, wie taff sie dann noch sind.


----------



## MrReal1ty (8. Oktober 2011)

Der schon oft-genannte "Möchtegern"-Rap und Pagan/Viking/Death Metal.


----------



## spionkaese (9. Oktober 2011)

OctoCore schrieb:
			
		

> Möchte-gern-harter deutscher Gangsta-Rap. Die Jungs würde ich zu gern in einen Sack stecken und dann im entsprechenden Viertel einer amerikanischen Großstadt wieder auswildern. Mal sehen, wie taff sie dann noch sind.


Das und Mutantenstadl-Musik


----------



## OctoCore (9. Oktober 2011)

Mannomann - ich lese hier von Sachen, von denen ich nicht mal wusste, dass es sie gibt. Ich bin echt nicht auf dem Laufenden. Was zum Geier ist Pagan/Viking Metal? Nee - nicht antworten - dafür gibt es ja Tante Google.


----------



## snuffcinema (9. Oktober 2011)

OctoCore schrieb:


> Mannomann - ich lese hier von Sachen, von denen ich nicht mal wusste, dass es sie gibt. Ich bin echt nicht auf dem Laufenden. Was zum Geier ist Pagan/Viking Metal? Nee - nicht antworten - dafür gibt es ja Tante Google.


 
Die meisten Genres haben so viele Untergenres, die kannst du auch gar nicht alle kennen. Bei vielen wirst du(und ich bestimmt auch) nicht mal den Unterschied hören wenn du nicht gerade selber auf die Art Musik stehst. Genauso können sich zwei Untergenres so komplett von einander unterscheiden dass man gar nicht mehr nachvollziehen was sie was miteinander zu tun haben. Und genauso Unterschiedlich sind dann halt auch die Namen der Genres(wobei im elektronischen,Punk oder HipHop Bereich oft nur ein dark/hard/minimal/core oder sonst was davor bzw. dahinter gesetzt wird).  Egal, zum Thema: Hassen eigentlich nur "Hass-Musik". Ob dass jetzt Irgendwelcher radikal muslimischer - "wir machen alles westliche platt" - Mosche Gesang ist oder irgend ein deutscher Faschisten Sound ist in dem sich irgendwelche NeoNazis über nicht Deutsche und Juden auslassen ist mir dann gleich. Gilt natürlich auch für Rapper disst Rapper Schlonz, da aber nur weils lächerlich ist(nichts gegen HipHop im allgemeinen, allerdings wirklich mögen tu ich's auch nicht außer vielleicht Psychedelic-Rap alla "Jedi Mind Tricks" und Sauf-Rap von Ol Dirty Bastard.)


----------



## CriSiL (10. Oktober 2011)

Volksmusik


----------



## LiquidCenTi (24. Oktober 2011)

Mit so ganz extremen Punk kann ich auch nichts anfangen auch die " Kultur " darum mit den zerrissenen Klamotten und so...


----------



## zøtac (24. Oktober 2011)

Pop.
Ich kann das ganze Justin Bieber gedöns einfach nicht ab.


----------



## Star_KillA (25. Oktober 2011)

Alles außer Harddance , immernoch


----------



## KillerCroc (25. Oktober 2011)

Rap, Hip/Hop , House , Death Metal und Volksmusik


----------



## knexfan0011 (25. Oktober 2011)

Rap, Metal(die extremeren), Volksmusik. Sowas macht mich einfach AGGRESSIV!!!


----------



## Thallassa (29. Oktober 2011)

Pop, Volksmusik, Dubstep aka Tween wave xD, "depressive black metal", Nu-Style Hardstyle, Blues


----------



## Hampti (15. November 2011)

Hardcore Metal und Volksmusik.


----------



## Skeksis (15. November 2011)

Ich höre echt von Free Jazz bis Death Metal alles quer Beet, aber bei deutschen schlager und bei stumpfen techno krieg ich ne krise. Nichts gegen gute elektronische musik, aber wenns zu dumm wird, dann bin ich raus aus dem Spiel.


----------



## Rinkadink (16. November 2011)

Skeksis schrieb:


> Nichts gegen gute elektronische musik, aber wenns zu dumm wird, dann bin ich raus aus dem Spiel.


----------



## Sasori (17. November 2011)

Ich liebe sogut wie alles, Vorallem Death Metal darkmetal, Rock Hardrock, einfach alles durch die Bank, was ich nichtmag sind so DJ kacke wie David Guetta oder Lady Gaga son zeug kann ich einfach nit ab (Justin Bieber und Toki Hotel.... tötet Sie und holt Kurt Cobain wiederher.)


----------



## pibels94 (17. November 2011)

auch noch auf der Hassliste: Dubstep, sowie fast alles Kommerzielle


----------



## Lan_Party (17. November 2011)

pibels94 schrieb:
			
		

> auch noch auf der Hassliste: Dubstep, sowie fast alles Kommerzielle



-.-" Gerade von meinem Sellenverwantden hätte ich nicht gedacht das er Dupstep hasst...;(
Ich hasse alles was Mainstream ist bzw. Charts!


----------



## Sesfontain (17. November 2011)

wer dubstep hasst, hat sicherlich einfach noch nicht die bandbreite dieses genres gehört.


----------



## epitr (17. November 2011)

R&B ... davon bekomme ich immer Aggression.


----------



## Clonemaster (17. November 2011)

Aktuelle Radio Hits/Charts.


----------



## der_yappi (17. November 2011)

Nachdem was in meinem MP3-Archiv und in meinem CD-Regal steht bin ich ein Quer-Beet-Hörer.
Da steht Queen neben Doro, dazwischen Adele, divesre Soundtracks, Irish Folk, JBO, onkelz, Springsteen, Clapton, Pink Floyd, dazu eine Prise Celtic Woman, etwas Clueso, abgeschmeckt mit den Fanta 4 und ergänzt von der EAV, ein Schuss Robbie Williams, etwas Fun Lovin' Criminals dazu ... etc pipapo 

Wobei es auch "Künstler" / Musikrichtuugen gibt, mit denen ich in keinster Weiße was anfangen kann.
So zB die ganzen Pseudo-Ghetto-Proll-Rapper, Schlager / Volksmusik, Techno (und Unterarten), Teenie-Chart-Musik a la Bieber und Gaga


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (17. November 2011)

> ... die ganzen Pseudo-Ghetto-Proll-Rapper, Schlager / Volksmusik, Techno (und Unterarten), Teenie-Chart-Musik a la Bieber und Gaga


plus die extremen Metal-Richtungen ala
Death- Trash- Metal u. ä., die 3 Promille- Ballermannliga, Andre´ Rieu u. ähnliche Mutanten; - und meine No Go-Liste ist auch komplett. - Greetz -


----------



## MasterFreak (17. November 2011)

WTF ihr mögt ja nix


----------



## RapToX (19. November 2011)

NeverSeenBytes schrieb:


> Trash- Metal


 stimmt, trash-metal ist im wahrsten sinne des wortes richtiger müll


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (19. November 2011)

Ja, ich hab´ein "h" geschludert und du kriegst `nen Keks, weil du einen Fehler gefunden hast ; - ergo - Thrash-Metal war gemeint.


----------



## NCphalon (19. November 2011)

R&B, Volksmusik (nüchtern ), Gangsta Rap, Minimal, Punk, und so Weichspüler wie Bendzko und Naidoo^^


----------



## RapToX (19. November 2011)

NeverSeenBytes schrieb:


> Ja, ich hab´ein "h" geschludert und du kriegst `nen Keks, weil du einen Fehler gefunden hast ; - ergo - Thrash-Metal war gemeint.


 war ja nicht bös gemeint  finds aber immerwieder lustig, wie oft dieser fehler doch gemacht wird


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (19. November 2011)

Hab´ich auch nich´so verstanden; - so was schludert immer mal `rein, - neulich habe ich einen Bewohner Italiens so <Itali*ä*ner> schriftlich verunglimpft . - Greetz + schönes WE!


----------



## RyzA (20. November 2011)

Schlager, Volksmusik, Ballermann 6 Musik, Minimaltechno, Trash&Deathmetal.


----------



## Gamefruit93 (20. November 2011)

Dj Ötzi und Konsorten.
Volksmusik.
Schlager.
Hitparade.
Dubstep, Goa (Gibt vielleicht n paar gute Lieder, aber ist für mich Kiffermusik bzw. Rauschmusik)
Deutschrap (Saftbefehl und wie sie alle heißen, absolute Assimusik.)


----------



## Infin1ty (20. November 2011)

Was hast du gegen Dubstep ? Dazu gehen auf jeder Party gegen Ende (= alle hacke) alle am meisten ab


----------



## Sesfontain (20. November 2011)

deutschrap solltest du dir mal stoney styles anhören oder herr von grau, die sind gut 
und dubstep ja, kiffer und rauschmusik, wenn du die älteren anhörst. mittlerweile gibts aber dubstep, zu dem du wirklich tanzen und abgehen kannst.


----------



## Neox (20. November 2011)

Ähm, alles das was ich nicht höre  

Also Blues; Metal. Keine Ahnung die ******* eben


----------



## kejdan (20. November 2011)

Alles  es gibt genügeng Genre ^^


----------



## Bene11660 (20. November 2011)

Normalerweise höre ich Hardstyle,Dance,HandsUp,Happy Hardcore,Dubstyle. Gegen Rock, Hip Hop oder sogar Volksmusik habe ich nichts einzuwenden aber sobald ich House/Minimal House höre kriege ich das große Kotzen xD


----------



## Memphys (20. November 2011)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Trash&Deathmetal.


 
Once again 

Was habt ihr eigentlich alle gegen Thrash? 

Gibt nichts besseres zum Agressionen rauslassen. Was ich nicht mag: "Bass"geballer aller LMFAO, fragt mich nicht was es ist (keine Popularmusik, auch wenn mans nicht wahr haben will wenn man elektronische Musik hört). Auch auf eintönig gesprochene Musik wie bei Prinz Pi (oooh, er hat was gegen ihn gesagt xD) teilweise komm ich nicht klar.


----------



## Vorsicht_Bissig (20. November 2011)

Electro ftw! (Also Dubstep, DnD, Hardstyle, Hardcore, Happy Hardcore, Hands Up usw.)

Und jetz kommt der Haterpart:
- Nie anfangende House-Lieder (also du denkst, jetz geht das Lied endlich wieder los, und nix wars ;D)
- Blasmusik
- Heftigen Rock/Metal (Deathmetal usw.)


----------



## Infin1ty (20. November 2011)

Was habt ihr gegen Metal ? Höre fast nur elektronisches, aber As I Lay Dying, In Flames, All that Remains, Storwarrior, Equillibrium, Ensiferum
ist einfach nur geil  Mal so als Abwechslung.


----------



## Sperrfeuer (21. November 2011)

Techno und alles ähnlich klingende, bei sowas werde ich einfach nur genervt und kotzig.
Schlager gehen ebenfalls garnicht klar.
Ansonsten höre ich eigentlich alles, wobei es in jedem Genre so meine Hassrichtungen gibt.


----------



## Infin1ty (21. November 2011)

Hör mal Avicii - Levels (House) und sag dass du davon genervt wirst (beste Melodie )


----------



## pibels94 (21. November 2011)

Infin1ty schrieb:


> Hör mal Avicii - Levels (House) und sag dass du davon genervt wirst (beste Melodie )



von Levels gibts gute Mixe, der beste is irgendwas mit "M", war aber betrunken als ich das gehört hab, weiss nicht mehr von wem der war ^^


----------



## Infin1ty (21. November 2011)

Der Clockwork Remix ist meiner Meinung nach am besten. Aber das Original
ist auch sehr geil.

Levels (Clockwork Remix)- Avicii FREE DOWNLOAD!!!!! by ClockworkMusic on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free


----------



## Bene11660 (21. November 2011)

Der beste Levels Mix ist der "G! 10 Giorno Bootleg Mix" das original von Avicii ist eifach viel zu langsam, der G! Mix geht einfach nur steil


----------



## Infin1ty (21. November 2011)

Sorry, aber das ist billgster Bum Bum Hands Up  Der schöne Song...
Hat schon nen Grund das sowas in einigermaßen guten Clubs nicht läuft.
Zu sowas kann man nur abgehen wenn man richtig dicht ist. Und da macht House
und Electro genau so viel Fun.


----------



## Bene11660 (21. November 2011)

Mitlerweile hat Electro und ganz besonders House schon lange nichts mehr edles sondern fast nur Commercial. Gute Hands Up Interpreten machen plötzlich House Musik weil sich dort die meiste Kohle machen lässt. Mittlerweile macht es keinen Spaß mehr in südlichen Ländern z.B. Im Urlaub in Clubs zu gehen weil dort nur dieser House und minimal Schrott läuft. Da sind mir Festivals wie Defqon, Qlimax oder Bassleader lieber. Gottseidank gibt es in Oberhausen oft Hammer TB Partys wo nicht nur dieser Commercial Mist läuft.


----------



## Infin1ty (22. November 2011)

Ja, House ist sehr kommerziell geworden. Gibt aber teilweise noch sehr guten  
Sogar David Guetta, der ja nun der Gipfel des Mainstreams ist, macht zum Teil gute Songs.
Sag mir nicht dass Hands Up nicht auch kommerziell angelegt ist. 

Electro ist zu vielfältig um sagen zu können, dass er Mainstream ist.
Die meisten die ich kenne, die möchtegern Electro hören,
finden Knife Party etc. richtig *******.

Und was hast du genau gegen Minimal ? Paul Kalkbrenner ist der größte Mainstream Scheiß,
aber einige alte Sachen von Deadmau5 (Strobe und Faxing Berlin, Arguru) und lexy & k-paul beispielsweise
sind richtig gut. Minimal ist eigentlich noch die Richtung die nicht Mainstream ist, weil das die meisten
zu langweilig finden.

Und TB Partys gehen kaum noch kommerzieller, sorry aber ist so  Und über die Qualität der Musik dort
lässt sich streiten. Techno und Hands Up kann gut abgehen, aber klingt leider sehr oft sehr ähnlich.
Und Hardstyle geht gar nicht. 

Die meisten DJs wollen was alle Musiker wollen, sobald sie etwas bekannter sind: Richtig Kohle verdienen. Kann
man ihnen nicht verübeln  Schau dir Deadmau5 an, seine besten Songs hat er gemacht bevor er so extrem
gehyped wurde. Strobe ist einfach nur geil. (Aber wenn dann den 10 Minuten Original Mix)

P.S.: Wir reden übrigens etwas aneinander vorbei, da wir etwas verschiedene Musikgeschmäcker haben.


----------



## Bene11660 (23. November 2011)

Infin1ty schrieb:


> P.S.: Wir reden übrigens etwas aneinander vorbei, da wir etwas verschiedene Musikgeschmäcker haben.


Da hast du wohl Recht 
Hands Up war ja früher auch mal Commerziell so erfolgreich wie House zurzeit. Ich vermisse die Zeit als
Rob Mayth noch viel Musik machte da war Dance und Hands Up wohl am bekanntesten,
ausserdem macht niemand so geile Mukke wie Rob Mayth  
Minimal hab ich noch nie gemocht, diese wenigen, langsamen und monotonen Töne kann ich
wirklich nicht leiden. Gegen Hard Electro hab ich allerdings nichts, das höre ich auch manchmal.
Generell mag ich nur schnelle Musik mit vielen Tönen und ganz wichtig: Eine geile Melodie 
Hardstyle, Hands Up, Hardcore... usw sind daher genau meine Musik 

Edit:
Den G! 10 Bootleg find ich immer noch viel geiler als diesen Clockwork


----------



## Neox (23. November 2011)

Infin1ty schrieb:


> Der Clockwork Remix ist meiner Meinung nach am besten. Aber das Original
> ist auch sehr geil.
> 
> Levels (Clockwork Remix)- Avicii FREE DOWNLOAD!!!!! by ClockworkMusic on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free


 

Fufu ist das geil. Da geh ich übel steil, wenn ich das hör  Ist das mies. Kann man die Windows Start Musik ändern zu dem Song?


----------



## HIrNI (23. November 2011)

Rap+ HipHop + Country


----------



## Psykko0 (4. Januar 2012)

Pop & Volksmusik


----------



## Festplatte (17. Januar 2012)

Volks-/Schlagermusik!


----------



## Fexzz (18. Januar 2012)

Dubstep...


----------



## Gamefruit93 (18. Januar 2012)

Deutsch-Rap.


----------



## Sasori (18. Januar 2012)

kann gamerfruit nur zustimmen.

Hey ich bin bushido voll krass gangster, oida. Du kriegst gleich eine aufs Maul Bubi, also schwirr ab. Ich weiß nicht wie Leute soetwas mögen wo musik darin besteht seine eigenen Fans nieder zu machen, schlimmer wie Capcom D: .

Dann Industrial, klingt wie eine Box voller instrumente die nach belieben geschüttelt wird, der gesang geht einigermaßen.

DJ. Kacke, diese stinkt zum Himmel.

DJ Ötzi und die anderen die mirt nicht einfallen wollen da ich soetwas mir nie anhöre.

Trance und Techno Electro, das ist keine music mehr das ist Folter, da genieße ich lieber den 8Bit sound von meinem Gamboy.


----------



## Fexzz (18. Januar 2012)

Sasori schrieb:


> kann gamerfruit nur zustimmen.
> 
> Hey ich bin bushido voll krass gangster, oida. Du kriegst gleich eine aufs Maul Bubi, also schwirr ab.


 
Schön dass ihr das ganze Genre auf so ein paar Verkorkste Vollidioten bezieht. Was die machen ist kein Rap, das ist ******* verkaufen.

Ich sag doch auch nicht "Alles mit Bässen und Elektromusik ist *******, weil dieser Scooter Heini ist doch voll der Trottel lolol". Man sollte schon immer
nen realistischen Bezug haben.

Stimme dir aber bei den ganzen "Ghettorappern" defintiv zu. Alle in die Tonne und den Deckel drauf.


----------



## Sasori (18. Januar 2012)

das ich eben nur solche "Gangsterrapper" kenne die deutsch rappen. Fidne ich deutschen rap müll, bushido ist das beste beispeil. Eminem finde ich zum Beispiel relativ cool, mag Lieder wie Lose yourself dieses eine Lied übertrifft alle anderen von Bushido, Fler oder wie die ganzen heißen um längen.


----------



## Gamefruit93 (18. Januar 2012)

Fexzz schrieb:


> Schön dass ihr das ganze Genre auf so ein paar Verkorkste Vollidioten bezieht. Was die machen ist kein Rap, das ist ******* verkaufen.
> 
> Ich sag doch auch nicht "Alles mit Bässen und Elektromusik ist *******, weil dieser Scooter Heini ist doch voll der Trottel lolol". Man sollte schon immer
> nen realistischen Bezug haben.
> ...


 
Wieso ihr?
Ich hab nur gesagt das ich Deutsch-Rap nicht mag. xD
Ich beziehe das dabei auf Knolle, Saftbefehl, Spaß Unlimited, Nie-Hot und wie sie alle heißen.


----------



## der-sack88 (18. Januar 2012)

Hmmm, Genres dich ich hasse... gibts einige.
Wenn es gut gemacht ist, hör ich vieles. Im Grunde alles, solange es handgemacht ist und man dazu entweder abgehen kann oder es musikalisch einigermaßen anspruchsvoll ist. Da fällt schonmal so ziemlich jede Art von elektronischer Musik weg, wenn überhaupt höre ich in diese Richtung nur sowas wie Pendulum oder Prodigy. Dann Pop generell, mit diesem 08/15-Radiomist kann ich nichts anfangen. Besonders pseudointelektuelle Typen wie dieser Philip Poisel oder wie der heißt, die mit ach so tollen Texten, die bei genauerer Betrachtung großer Schwachsinn sind, von ihrer musikalischen Einfallslosigkeit ablenken wollen, gehen mir sehr stark auf die Nüsse. Dann noch Musik, bei der zu viel gegrowlt wird. Ab und zu stört das nicht, aber ausschließlich rumgegrunze brauch ich nicht. Genauso wenig geht gelaber, Rap kann mir gestohlen bleiben. Klingt einfach schrecklich. Genau wie das, was heutzutage R&B genannt wird. Im Gegensatz dazu ist "richtiger" R&B richtig gute Musik.
Ansonsten hör ich eigentlich alles... von Punk, Metal, Rock über Jazz, Blues usw. bis zu Klassik. Wobei es auch da Ausnahmen geben kann. Mit Zwölftonmusik z.B. kann ich mich eher nicht anfreunden.

Wieso haben hier so viele was gegen Thrash-Metal? Irgendwie hab ich bisher gedacht, dass Metallica die berühmteste und beliebteste Metal-Band überhaupt ist. Die sind ja, mit Ausnahme der 90er, auch ne Thrash-Band, also woher kommt die Beliebtheit wenns keiner mag?
Genau so die Volksmusik. Es gibt da ja nicht nur den deutschen Schlager, sondern auch den irischen Folk. Und der kann besonders live in Verbindung mit Punk (Dropkick Murphys, Flogging Molly) sehr spaßig sein.


----------



## nipponium (19. Januar 2012)

Reaggae und Drum'n'Bass
Und dieser Hypermoderne Pop-Schrott dens in den Clubs spielt...


----------



## Semox (20. Januar 2012)

Dubstep !
Erst fängt ein Lied an und man dankt "klingt ja ganz okay".
Und dann BRRRRRRRR DRRRRRRRRR WRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR BUUUUU BUBUU BRRRRRRR BFDDDDDDDDDRRRRRRRRRRRRR WRRRRRRRRRR GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR RRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## Betschi (20. Januar 2012)

Ich mag Metal und Rap gar nicht


----------



## Patze93 (22. Januar 2012)

So ziemlich alles mit Rock und Dubstep.  Letzteres ist einfach nur nen Grauß da gibts nichmal mehr ne gescheide Melodie


----------



## Psykko0 (7. März 2012)

schranz

'nuff said!


----------



## Aerna (7. März 2012)

Rap und Volksmusik Und  DAS HIER : http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/rumpelkammer/20879-der-laber-thread-part-ii-16254.html#post4007753 
DAS IST DIE HÖLLE !
 Ja, der Mais, der Mais, der Mais kommt an. Der Mais, der Mais schmeckt Jedermann. Ganz famos, sensationell, lecker, lecker,


----------



## BautznerSnef (7. März 2012)

Dubstep und Hardcore  und Volksmusik!


----------



## Ahab (7. März 2012)

Ich kann mich irgendwie für alles begeistern und jedes Genre hält zumindes eine handvoll Perlen bereit, auch wenn ich mit diesem sonst nicht viel am Hut habe. 

Aber Voksmusik...  Da will ich mir selbst und anderen wehtun, nur noch weg und fühl mich wie eine eingesperrte Katze die mit einem Stock gepiesakt wird. So in etwa:

Katze im Tierheim rastet aus!!!!!!!! - YouTube

Ganz ganz schrecklich...


----------



## Hoelli (7. März 2012)

also volksmusik aka mutantenstadl geht ja ma garnicht. wie ahab schrieb: da möchte man sich selbst und anderen wehtun.
aber auch schranz und metal in jeglicher form haben so gewisse eigenheiten mit denen ich mich nicht anfreunden kann und will.


----------



## Rinkadink (10. März 2012)

mir geht momentan dieser USA rap-elektro trend aufn sack. ein herr guetta schnappt sich einfach mal jeden x-beliebigen popstar aus sonstwas für musikrichtungen, packt nen billigen karstadt-ibiza-house beat drunter, bekommt ein heidengeld für den müll und hyped sich damit ins universum. ich lass mich schon lange nichtmehr von sowas blenden.


----------



## streetjumper16 (10. März 2012)

HipHop

Mag eig alles außer das ^^ Besonders aber Hardstyle, Hardcore, Dubstep, Jungle, DnB, J-Rock, Metal usw.


----------



## coroc (10. März 2012)

Das was heute in ist


----------



## Jan565 (10. März 2012)

Hip Hop und alles was dazu gehört wir R´n´B und Rap. 

Das einzig Wahre, Techno und Metal um es als überbegriff zu nennen.


----------



## Shroomy (10. März 2012)

Den meisten HipHop und Rap (gibt auch guten, z.B. Hilltop Hoods, Jedi Mind Tricks einige Tracks...), Schlager, Ballerman/Aprésskimüll, das meiste aus den Charts..
aber am schlimmsten ist dieser billige Hardstyle-Dorddisco-Techno


----------



## leopard95 (11. März 2012)

Vieles,
so aktuellen Pop-Müll, Assi-Techno und ganz schlimm der Ballermann rotz.


----------



## Beehatsch (12. März 2012)

Rap/Hip Hop zumindest solchen, wo andere beleidigt werden.
Gibt auch wirklich guten Rap wie der von Yassir.

Yassir - Scheinwerferlicht ( Das offizielle Video ) - YouTube oder YASSIR - Kämpfersong feat. Jonesmann (OFFICIAL VERSION)

Ansonsten ist Minimal, House ganz ok.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (12. März 2012)

Überwiegend Rap, HipHop und was noch zu dem Amerikanischen zeugs dazu gehört was zu uns herüber geschwappt ist.
Den diese Lieder sind meist beleidigend, Sexistisch und Irreführend.


----------



## Gatsch (12. März 2012)

hipl hopl , volksdümmliche musik , schlager  und pop


des zeug hasse ich abgrund tief


----------



## kühlprofi (12. März 2012)

Scooter und möchtegern Gangsterrap  a la Ich bin der Boss.. guck auf die Goldkette geschwafel


----------



## Incredible Alk (13. März 2012)

Ich "hasse" eigentlich keinen Musikstil - warum auch, aber ich versuche soweit es geht Rap, HipHop und Techno zu vermeiden, das hat meiner persönlichen Meinung nach bis auf wenige Ausnahmen selten überhaupt was mit Musik zu tun was die Jungs da treiben.

Was zawr prinzipiell Musik ist aber gar nict geht ist hier DJ Ötzi, de Anton und sonstiger Jürgen Milski Scheiß mit Zielgruppe besoffener Vollidiot -.-


----------



## Infin1ty (14. März 2012)

> Überwiegend Rap, HipHop und was noch zu dem Amerikanischen zeugs dazu gehört was zu uns herüber geschwappt ist.
> Den diese Lieder sind meist beleidigend, Sexistisch und Irreführend.



Wenn ich sowas schon höre 

Metal macht agressiv, ist ja nur Gebrüll
und alle Texte sind brutal.

Elektronische Musik macht dumm und stumpf ab.

/Ironie off

Guck mal über den Tellerrand, solche Vorurteile sind nur arm


----------

